# freebsd-update with custom kernel



## vso1 (Aug 11, 2010)

How do I do a `freebsd-update -r 8.1-RELEASE` with a custom kernel?
(running currently = 8.1-RC2-p1) 

it says I need to update the kernel but how ? 
rebuid/recompile? Or do I need to install a generic --> do a update, then recompile & install custom kernel ?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 11, 2010)

AFAIK, freebsd-update doesn't support custom kernels [but that's all I know]

Probably make and install GENERIC kernel, adjust loader.conf (if you need to load some modules) and then run freebsd-update {But I haven't used it, so don't reply on my pure assumption}


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2010)

If you put your GENERIC kernel in /boot/GENERIC, freebsd-update will update it and leave your custom kernel in /boot/kernel alone. 

Of yourse you must make sure that you:
a) include the source tree in freebsd-update.conf(5) 
b) rebuild your custom kernel in the usual way (make build|installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL) right after running freebsd-update.


----------



## vso1 (Aug 12, 2010)

How do I put both kernels at that location ??


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2010)

vso1 said:
			
		

> How do I put both kernels at that location ??



The answer is in the handbook:
24.2.3 Major and Minor Upgrades


----------



## jgh@ (Aug 12, 2010)

vso1 said:
			
		

> How do I do a `freebsd-update -r 8.1-RELEASE` with a custom kernel?
> (running currently = 8.1-RC2-p1)
> 
> it says I need to update the kernel but how ?
> rebuid/recompile? Or do I need to install a generic --> do a update, then recompile & install custom kernel ?



The only way to have freebsd-update support your custom kernel without having to recompile on the client is to run your own freebsd-update server. I'm sure DutchDaemon, among others, coud have predicted this comment from me. 

http://people.freebsd.org/~manolis/patches/freebsd-update-server/
http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Unix/BSD/FreeBSD/A_1941-Build-Your-Own-FreeBSD-Update-Server.html


----------

